# SE EXAM IN FLORIDA



## ago1979 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I would like to know if somebody could help me to get information about where can I find the registration for the SE exam in Florida, actually I have PE/Structural License (I passed the 8hr Civil/Structural) in Florida but I want to give the next jump to the SE, but its impossible to me to find the info at the Florida board or any other web site.

Thanks

AG


----------



## Tam (Nov 5, 2012)

Please check out www.fbpe.org -&gt; Licensure -&gt; Application Process -&gt; Principles &amp; Practice Examination (PE) or click the link below.

http://www.fbpe.org/...-examination-pe

NOTE: For your SE exam, fill out the additional discipline examination application (Fee = $125).


----------



## ago1979 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks! Finally I have what I need, but I have another question,how important is to become SE if I already have the PE license based on the civil/structural exam?


----------



## nikeded (Jan 7, 2013)

Ago1979,

You will probably be granfathered in Florida, but I would go ahead and take it. You never know where you will be in 20 years. I think FSEA is trying to push for the SE in Florida. I don't know how many years they are away... Maybe 2-8 years...


----------

